
Ubuntu 16.04 will support 'Snaps' alongside Deb packages - antimora
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3056668/linux/ubuntu-1604-will-support-snaps-alongside-deb-packages-for-improved-software-installation.html
======
hobarrera
Seventeen days too late for april fool's.

